# 1956 pacer has returned



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi All MH fans,

I just wanted to let everyone know I have recovered my 1956 Pacer from oblivion and it is fully functional and operational. :hooray:

It took exactly two years from the day I got it home in Alabama and the day I finished putting the decals on. July 14 2012 to July 14 2014

A lot of work, but I really enjoyed doing it. LOTS of cleaning, de-rusting, restoring and manufacturing parts.

I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, what a transformation! That's one heck of a job you've done there. I remember when you first posted that tractor... I think you were asking if it was worth saving. Sure looks like it was!
Good for you
Cheers


----------



## Weegie (May 28, 2013)

Hats off to you. As MOH has just said on seeing it "a labour of love". Well done.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Man oh man, what a sweet looking machine!!


----------

